
Show HN: Ninchanese, Learn Chinese with SRS, natural learning, voice recognition - txprog
https://ninchanese.com/hackernews/?ref=hn
======
kotojo
I've been trying to learn mandarin for a while now, and have just been using
some HSK flash cards with anki for a while now (about 2k/3.5k through the
cards for level 1). I'll have to give this a try.

For someone who isn't entirely new to mandarin will this feel like I'm
drudging through basic concepts again?

~~~
txprog
Not at all. For example, if you already know the HSK1, feel free to start
directly on the World 2. Each world = one HSK for now, and you can learn up to
HSK 5 with the current application (HSK 6 on the way).

In case you stop in the middle of HSK 1, going through the stage should be
very easy. I still think you should give it a try, as even if you know the
word, you'll also make sentence and learn to talk (or listen if you don't like
to talk). Review are only for words right now, and if you know them, they
won't bother you a lot ^^

Let me know if you need any help!

~~~
kotojo
Awesome, good to know! I'll be diving into this tonight!

------
wingerlang
Clicked through 3 pages to what I assumed would be a "try it out" but I got a
"sign up" instead and closed the page.

~~~
Ninchanese
Hi Wingerlang,

You need to sign up on Ninchanese as your progress is recorded so we can adapt
and personalize your learning.

Here's the direct link to the web app:
[https://app.ninchanese.com/](https://app.ninchanese.com/)

Here's the direct link to the Play Store page:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ninchanese...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ninchanese.app)

~~~
wingerlang
Yes I am aware of that, my point is that if you would have let me at least try
out some mechanics for a few moments I might have been more inclined to sign
up.

